# Cold Smoke Saturday



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2011)

Got 3 racks of assorted cheese going today also.

Using my Bradley/Traeger setup for smoke delivery.

Yeah i know the cheese smoked better with the wrappers off......HAHA This way i know what cheese is where.




















Cut the farmers and garlic down into smaller rounds and blocks.







Going to get Bear Mtn American Apple pellet smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheeeeese that looks good ! ! ! ! !

If you leave the wrappers on, you won't have to wrap them or mark them when they're done.

Why didn't you think of that?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Cheeeeese that looks good ! ! ! ! !
> 
> If you leave the wrappers on, you won't have to wrap them or mark them when they're done.
> 
> ...




So i can just poke holes in the wrappers and the smoke will get in?

I'm a noob


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL---A Noob with 3 freezers full of home made sausage!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Jun 11, 2011)

sure looks to be some great looking cheese nepas.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name="Bearcarver" url="/forum/thread/107526/cold-smoke-saturday#post_644654"]
LOL---A Noob with 3 freezers full of home made sausage!!



Bear
[/quote]

Lol 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## meateater (Jun 11, 2011)

Great looking smoker setup. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I got to look for some of that garlic cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to see you took a little break from sausage making. The cheese looks awesome!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks good nepas, The first thing I'm doing when I get my Amazing is smoke some cheese.

I bet it tastes good.


----------

